
Electronic Arts Acquires Playfish - ivankirigin
http://www.playfish.com/press_releases/?release=09_11_2009
======
freakwit
The facebook playfish games now have ads in their sidebar to some of EA's
games - sims3 on the app store and pogo.com

------
steve_mobs
This is a good aquisition. I think with EA's connections and knowledge with
making games they can make a lot of branded games for a lot of businesses.

